# Dressed up from the neck up



## miss sha (May 27, 2009)

Being a makeup wearing girly girl is still a very recent thing for me, so I tend to slap my MAC on, then go out in a Threadless tee, Delias jeans, and Old Navy flipflops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I loooove boots though, so I look a bit nicer in the winter since I wear them more often than sneakers. 

I'm not quite ready to go all out with strappy stiletto heels and fancy skirts every day, so somebody please tell me I'm not the only person all glammed up every day... except for my clothes. I like to be comforable, what can I say!


----------



## Fataliya (May 27, 2009)

I'm the same way, mostly. I wear alot of jeans, and pink tops, with my pink Chuck's, and carry my pink Coach, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2009)

yup! i am a jeans and vest top girl too! i also like shrugs and little cardigans for when it's colder.  generally i only wear dresses and skirts on nights out.


----------



## anita22 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so the same. I really struggle to find clothes that 1) fit me 2) I like and 3) aren't ridiculously expensive. Most of the time when I go shopping I end up getting so frustrated at not seeing anything I like, that I end up buying makeup instead  This last month I've pretty much been wearing the same 2 pairs of jeans and the same 4-5 tshirts continuously (well, I have washed them too of course!). Then, since I have craploads of makeup, I feel obligated to wear at least some of it, with said casual outfit. I'm sure people think I'm way overdressed in the face but oh well..


----------



## onlyoneeye (May 27, 2009)

I am the exact same way. I am so obsessed with makeup, I don't even care about fashion anymore. I work in a supermarket so its jeans, sneakers, tshirt and hoodie to work every day but I'll spend an hour on my makeup. I also hate wearing jewelry. 

My mother is always telling me that I need to have the whole package and that I wear too much blue eyeshadow.


----------



## miss sha (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I'm so the same. I really struggle to find clothes that 1) fit me 2) I like and 3) aren't ridiculously expensive. Most of the time when I go shopping I end up getting so frustrated at not seeing anything I like, that I end up buying makeup instead  This last month I've pretty much been wearing the same 2 pairs of jeans and the same 4-5 tshirts continuously (well, I have washed them too of course!). Then, since I have craploads of makeup, I feel obligated to wear at least some of it, with said casual outfit. I'm sure people think I'm way overdressed in the face but oh well.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES YES YES! It's such a struggle to find clothes that I don't hate myself in. Recently, trying clothes on makes me feel so shitty and I just want to quit shopping. And then I head on down to MAC. >___>

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onlyoneeye* 

 
_I am the exact same way. I am so obsessed with makeup, I don't even care about fashion anymore. I work in a supermarket so its jeans, sneakers, tshirt and hoodie to work every day but I'll spend an hour on my makeup. I also hate wearing jewelry. 

My mother is always telling me that I need to have the whole package and that I wear too much blue eyeshadow._

 
But blue shadow is <3! My grandmother came to visit and it's the first time she saw me wearing so much makeup, and she was all, "Okay, now it's time to stop buying makeup and buy some new clothes!"


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 28, 2009)

Hm, well I do wear something with a heel every time I go out of the house, but a more low key heel. Boots and wedges are my loves, or stacked flip flops. At 5'1" I gotta have a heel, haha. Other then that, it's tank tops and jeans ALL the time! 

Like you guys I'd rather spend my time on creating a flawless face! Good to know there are others that do the same.


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I'm so the same. I really struggle to find clothes that 1) fit me 2) I like and 3) aren't ridiculously expensive. Most of the time when I go shopping I end up getting so frustrated at not seeing anything I like, that I end up buying makeup instead  This last month I've pretty much been wearing the same 2 pairs of jeans and the same 4-5 tshirts continuously (well, I have washed them too of course!). Then, since I have craploads of makeup, I feel obligated to wear at least some of it, with said casual outfit. *I'm sure people think I'm way overdressed in the face but oh well.. *



_

 

LOL!!  So the same with me....  I'll have to remember to phrase it that way!

Anyone else just pull their hair up in a ponytail almost all the time?  I feel guilty sometimes, because nice hair seems pretty important to having a polished look.....   but, I'd rather spend that time doing something else/makeup!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel so much better I am not the only one! I do the same I'll wear like a tank top and shorts or jeans, or comfy dressy pant-like things lol. I'll do all out stuff on my eyes and lips but my outfit is just casual, I feel so much better now that I am not alone lol. Glad I found this thread! Yeah I'm guilty of wearing a ponytail, but in Texas it can get friggin hot so you find ways to keep cool!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 19, 2009)

I always do this. I dont dress up ALL the time or even half the time anymore. id rather have my hair somewhat done, and a great face of makeup, with jeans and a shirt and sneakers, or something. It makes you feel pulled together even when ur clothes arent perfect

The ponytail thing? I hate wearing them but I get sooooooooo many compliments when I do. Its bizarre


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

i've seen chicks wear "alright" looking clothing, but they look gorgeous cuz they're face is done up so nice. so i guess whatever gives you confidence. i dress up from time to time, but im usually in jeans and a tshirt/cute enough top. but my makeup has to be on point haha.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 21, 2009)

You're not alone. I think a basic outfit is timeless and versatile.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm like some of you, I have difficulty finding clothes that I like, fits me and are affordable. I get very frustrated when I see a piece that I like but try it on and fits terribly on me. That is probably I turn to buying makeup because makeup is easier to improvise. We can blend or mix with other colours to make it work. I also like to dress comfortable so I glam myself up with makeup.


----------



## NelsonLacy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,
   I have a prom dress that's all black and really sleek. it goes all the way up to my neck in the front but all open in the back. Also i am Asian with straight black hair. what type of hair should i do for prom?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 5, 2009)

I love dressing up too much abd making my hair look nice with my makeup to dress really casually.


----------

